# 3 cm dilated



## caz31 (Nov 2, 2003)

Hi ya
I had to go to fetal assesment on thurs eve as a had reduced movements i was told everything oki have some protien in my water which im on antibiotics had to take a water sample  in on friday while i was there i was having a few pains i was examined and told i was 3 cm dilated they were going to keep me in buti said i would be back once the pains get stronger but they never did i have been in touch with hospital but dont seem concerned i am due to be induced on the 12th as im on fragmin my due date is 18th june shall i just wait until it happens i am worried that the baby is going to get distressedmy next antenatal is not till thursday i cant go on like this till then please give me some advice
luv cazx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

As you've alredy had one baby, your cervix never really goes back to it's original closed state, and this is called a multips os, meaning it's always open a bit.  This is usually about 1-2cm dilated, but everyone does internal examinations differently, and what one might say is 2cm, another might call 3cm.

As you're not having any contractions, it sounds like this is what they have meant.  Your body is preparing itself slowly to go into labour.  This won't cause your baby any distress.

Just enjoy these last few days of relaxing (as much as you can with a toddler around!) and all the best with your labour


emilycaitlin xx


----------



## caz31 (Nov 2, 2003)

thanks for your replying but how long does this normally go on for


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Caz

Yoiur question is liking asking how long is a piece of string!!   It is all positive things you have been experiencing and to be 3cm dilated is good news as far as induction goes!  Hopefully you wont need it!  It may be worthwhile discussing a membrane sweep a couple of days before induction to try and kick off natural labour.  Much safer than medical induction if it works.

Good luck

Jan


----------

